# My Sweet Little Cali



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I said goodbye to my lovely little girl this morning. I know she's no longer in pain and I know I did the right thing, but my heart is breaking. She was my little Walmart Greeter - always licking the forehead of her sisters every time she walked by them. Every time. She was a tender, gentle little 7 lb. angel. 


She was also a bit of a scamp. Cleo doesn't like to be touched, so when she would be in Cali's favorite place on the cat tree, Cali would jump up on the nearest level and lightly touch Cleo. Of course Cleo would growl and jump down, and Cali would take her place, happy as a clam. 


A few nights ago when I went to bed, she crawled up on top of me, put her arm around my neck and laid her little face next to mine. It was the sweetest thing ever and I'll always remember it.













https://www.catforum.com/forum/members/marie73-albums-california-girls-picture60-beautiful-cali.html






holding hands with her sister, watching a scary movie with me
















on the left, trying to look innocent when I caught them wrestling


















Trying to convince me that this teeny, tiny cat bed will be just fine, thank you


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

So sorry to read this. She reminds me of my little old calico who crossed the bridge years ago. Sweet cat. 

Once upon a time I also had a set of sister cats, and one was the sweetheart Walmart Greeter type. 

Much sympathy to you. Hard times.


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

I'm sorry for your loss of sweet Cali. So sad.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

What a beautiful angel she will always be. She had a great heart that she shared with those that were in her reach. I’m glad you found each other. 

Regards 
Larry


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, all. Nice to know there was another WG cat. I'd like to think she welcomed Cali to the Bridge.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marie, I am so sorry to hear about Ms. Cali...
BIG HUGS for you...
She put up a great fight, for being such a petite, beautiful girl...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Marie,
I'm so sorry. No matter much advance warning you can never be prepared.
I know that MowMow was waiting for her over the bridge with snuzzles and face smashes. They will be the most perfect partners in crime!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali needs a new partner in crime. 


Here she is plotting with Cleo. Apparently they think whatever they have in mind is quite hilarious.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear of Cali's passing, but it was peacefu,l and absolutely beautiful the way she put her arm on your neck and snuggled her face to yours......very precious girl! I've always thought calicos are special cats. I had a sweetheart calico many years ago called "Magic Marker" and I still miss her from time to time.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Marie, 
I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is. You are in my thoughts.

Hugs,

Judy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, I appreciate all the kind words. The twins turned 12 years old on June 15th. I was blessed with having Cali around for much longer than I thought (and the vets thought) when the tumors were first discovered. 


She was a special little girl. But everyone's pets are special and very, very loved.



Her Petfinder picture that made me fall in love with her:














The day I met them


















The twins' first day home. Never say "Bite me!" to your sister. (there was no actual contact, just a great angle)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The vet called, Cali's ashes were ready for pickup. Wow. Why does that phone call tear into your heart so much? I was expecting the usual wooden box, but this is what I received. There was a label with her name and date on it, but I really didn't want to look at that every day, so I took it off. There was also a handwritten note from the cremation company saying that she was treated with the utmost respect and care, etc. The top of my antique desk was one of her favorite places, but her last few months, she couldn't jump up there. She would just sit on the floor and stare at it. She would love that she was up there now.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

I’m glad she is back home with you. Take care.

Regards 
Larry


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you, Larry. That's exactly how I feel.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a perfect idea, in her favorite spot. That call was hard, it tugs hard on your heart when it's still tender.


----------



## Aliandlukas (Sep 11, 2019)

:crying:


----------



## 227320 (Jun 24, 2012)

I am so so sorry! I had a Callie once.  She was a kitten and was all black (but I think she was going to have orange spots) with an orange face and a half a black mustache and a black goatee. She WAS SO SPECIAL.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

Goodbye, sweet Cali. No other cat will be quite like her, but you had a good time together. 

Jill


----------



## 4w5 (May 20, 2016)

You have my sympathy. Cherish your memories of Cali forever.


----------

